# Ok these are not pens, but they are photographs



## mmayo (Apr 22, 2021)

I upgraded to an iPhone 12 Pro with an actual 2x telephoto lens. Rings are small so they were an issue fir my aging iPhone 6s. These seem better to me.


----------



## KenB259 (Apr 22, 2021)

Great pictures, I also just upgraded to an iPhone 12 pro, from an iPhone 7.


----------



## tomtedesco (Apr 22, 2021)

Beautiful ring.


----------

